# what fitness are you doing for SHTF



## suzuki2011

just wondering if anyone has a work out routine as part of their preps. 
i do not at the moment but im joining my local gym this week to loose weight and build up endurance and muscle. by biggest problem right now is if shtf i would be screwed as i am over weight and very out of shape.


so yeah what kind of work out routines does everyone do?


----------



## oldgrouch

I lift my beer by the case -------------- just kidding. At 72 I get by with yard work , gardening, and walking mountain roads when the weather is nice. I really need to watch my diet.


----------



## paraquack

Right now I'm satisfies to be sitting up and taking nourishment.


----------



## SDF880

Over 60 now but still hit the treadmill and stationary bike most days and lift light to medium light weights every other day.
I stretch and still do a few karate katas I learned years ago. I'm not throwing in the old age towel just yet! 

I do some 12 ounce curls to cool off. (Gluten free beer)

Oh ya forgot. I now use Celsius years so I'm only 16 now! Sounds better..!


----------



## TG

After many types of injuries, I’m swimming now 4 days per week + strength training at the gym 4-5 days per week.


----------



## Smitty901

Still doing Army PT. It worked this why change until forced to.


----------



## KUSA

I try to keep my trigger finger in shape.


----------



## Slippy

Here's my routine...


----------



## Slippy

And sometimes this;


----------



## Chipper

Loaded 1200 rounds of 9mm practice ammo. That was with my beer drinking arm. Been really cold so I've been up and down the stairs putting wood in the fire and getting more beer. Plus in and out hauling wood in to burn. Don't want to over do it. 

Oop's forgot I've had to scrap the truck windows a few days now also. Yup shoveled snow to. Dang I need a nap.


----------



## Redwood Country

I need to do more cardio. I lift weights, both bench and free weights and I hit the bag but I really need to hit the bike or run or walk more. Been saying that for years. Pretty sure that it may be my downfall. I watched that funny movie "Zombieland" and it got an audible laugh in the first few minutes when it said "Number one rule of Zombieland? Cardio." I honestly laughed and thought "yeah... no s**t."


----------



## Inor

I'm building a house.

I refuse to pay some asshole good money to do heavy labor at a gym and I get no tangible benefit from it other than "working out". I figure the best "workout regiment" is to actually perform useful work.

Since we started the build, I have dropped 4 inches around my middle and gained about 20 pounds. I have switched to a diet of almost strictly carbs and red meat. Mrs Inor makes me take a vitamin every day but I have no idea what is in it.

I feel great right now and I'll probably die tomorrow. But I do not care as I am having the time of my life.


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> I'm building a house.
> 
> I refuse to pay some asshole good money to do heavy labor at a gym and I get no tangible benefit from it other than "working out". I figure the best "workout regiment" is to actually perform useful work.
> 
> Since we started the build, I have dropped 4 inches around my middle and gained about 20 pounds. I have switched to a diet of almost strictly carbs and red meat. Mrs Inor makes me take a vitamin every day but I have no idea what is in it.
> 
> I feel great right now and I'll probably die tomorrow. But I do not care as I am having the time of my life.


I have physical issues because of what I did to my body in years before. Some of the things I did were for country, and some were committed due to testosterone . Either way, what was done was done.
Sometimes, I forget that I am sedentary and I can't just up and run a chainsaw for a while. That's what I did, Saturday. I had a great time, and took home some fantastic pecan wood for my fire pit. That activity followed me to today, where I was two hours late for work because of lack of sleep due to intense shoulder pain.
Yeah. I'm a dumbass.
Starting this weekend, I am going to start doing the exercises the therapist told me to do. 
I swear, I'm going to do them. This time.


----------



## suzuki2011

so i went to the gym this morning i did 30 mins on the bike and then used the weights. the 30 mins on the bike wasn't as bad as i thought it would be but i wasn't going that fast i kept it at about 60 rpm but the weights killed me. i have a slight birth defect in my right shoulder. so i have to use it a little differently than normal. so doing weights wore it out to day lol. but i feel good i just hope i stick with this i always say i will go to the gym and never do im hoping to stick through it this time. im sure i will be in pain tomorrow


----------



## Hemi45

I'm a huge fan of bodyweight exercises and "weighted cardio". I prefer to be strong and useful, not chiseled and pretty.


----------



## TG

suzuki2011 said:


> so i went to the gym this morning i did 30 mins on the bike and then used the weights. the 30 mins on the bike wasn't as bad as i thought it would be but i wasn't going that fast i kept it at about 60 rpm but the weights killed me. i have a slight birth defect in my right shoulder. so i have to use it a little differently than normal. so doing weights wore it out to day lol. but i feel good i just hope i stick with this i always say i will go to the gym and never do im hoping to stick through it this time. im sure i will be in pain tomorrow


Make sure is a bicycle with a tiny seat that you can bike while standing, not the type with a support for your butt and back lol


----------



## StratMaster

Hemi45 said:


> I'm a huge fan of bodyweight exercises and "weighted cardio". I prefer to be strong and useful, not chiseled and pretty.


I used to be chiseled and pretty... now I'm 60 and I look like someone chiseled ON me, and it's not very pretty LOL.
Ditto the weighted cardio comment! I use a weighted vest ('bout 50 pounds now) and go on up to the water tower once a day. I'm chugging and wheezing like a gutshot buffalo, my spleen hanging out of my mouth, but I get up there every day and it keeps me feeling more robust throughout the rest of the day.


----------



## Maine-Marine

My knees are bad from the military
my Back is bad from the military
my neck is bad from the military

BUT I can shot exceptionally well and if the fight (like most) goes less then 45 seconds.. well HELL


----------



## Smitty901

Because I never really had time for gyms. Over the years I picked up my own stuff . Maybe not state of the art by today's standards but it still work. Spent my entire time in the Army in the infantry. Got lucky no knee problems yet. Most of the stuff I broke healed up ok . Army doctors fixed the shoulder . They did a great job. Hearing aids help with the hearing loss. All in all I have nothing to complain about.


----------



## 590a1

I eat right and try and limit my caloric intake around 2,000 calories a day. I drink at minimum 40 ounces of water per day and I work out about three times per week. During my work out routine I ride an exercise bike 5 miles for cardio. Then I work out on the machines. I take l cittruline and HMB supplements before work out as well as eating alot of protein prior to work out. After work out I take l carnitine. My muscles seem to recover faster with these supplements. Once I get down to my target weight I'm going to start adding creatine with the l carnitine.

Sent from my RCT6303W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman

TG said:


> Make sure is a bicycle with a tiny seat that you can bike while standing, not the type with a support for your butt and back lol


Have you seen suzuki's butt? :vs_lol:


----------



## Prepared One

One day, long ago, in a place far far away, I used to be a work out warrior. Heavy lifting 3 times a week, running 3 times a week, plus the heavy bag. Work, Stupid shit, life shit, age, all took their toll. I have holes in places where there were none, and broke shit that aches like hell, but I am standing and get along. These days I do light weights and a weighted vest on the weekends when working in the garage or yard. Swimming in the summer and have a go at the heavy bag on a fairly regular basis. I have a bike I need to start paying attention to and walk, take the stairs, as much as I can while working. I ain't getting into the ring with a 21 year old and going 15 anymore but I ain't playing fair so maybe that evens the odds.


----------



## Steve40th

Heavy curls and power walks.


----------



## MisterMills357

I am practicing stick fighting and riding a bicycle, and that is about all I can handle.


----------



## sci

Nordic walking since 2+ months (switch the sport after tennis elbow diagnose). It is not to keep myself fit for SHTF especially, but to have generally good condition.


----------



## The Resister

suzuki2011 said:


> just wondering if anyone has a work out routine as part of their preps.
> i do not at the moment but im joining my local gym this week to loose weight and build up endurance and muscle. by biggest problem right now is if shtf i would be screwed as i am over weight and very out of shape.
> 
> so yeah what kind of work out routines does everyone do?


About two years ago, I was having health problems. I was working a job and staying fit because it required walking, standing, climbing, lifting valves (used in the oil business) that most times were 120+ lbs. When I started not being fit, I started going to doctors.

They determined that I had bulging discs, spinal stenosis, and herniated discs - all of it inoperable. The company put me on long term disability, but I was getting worse by the day, with or without the job. Finally, my doctor said he done everything he could think of. So he ordered a chest x ray. That same day, a second opinion came in from a spinal surgeon. They said my lifting days were over. Then bad news.

The chest x ray revealed that a hiatal hernia I had for years had developed into the worst esophageal hernia that the surgeon had ever seen (and this doctor is a Harvard grad.) He sent me to what he said was the best heart surgeon to confirm his findings and make a diagnosis. And so they determined that my stomach had been pushed up so far that it enveloped my heart (my heart was sitting in the middle of my stomach and the ends folded over.) It was then pushed into my transversing colon and resting on my left lung. Without surgery my prognosis was "very poor" and the doctors said it was inevitable death. Well, a little over a year ago I underwent surgery by the heart surgeon. It took nearly ten hours and was done with laparaoscopic surgery. So, anyway, my work-out days are limited, but I am going to join a gym next month and see how much closer to good health I can get. You want to have a contest to see who gets the best results?

I'll probably lose, but I can always try.


----------



## The Tourist

I go to the gym every day. I used to do the StepMill for 2.5 hours per day, until the eye surgery.

I'm working my way back up, doing more upper body lifting. But, boy, is it a disappointment to get on the StepMill and get calf pains after only ten minutes.


----------



## The Resister

The Tourist said:


> I go to the gym every day. I used to do the StepMill for 2.5 hours per day, until the eye surgery.
> 
> I'm working my way back up, doing more upper body lifting. But, boy, is it a disappointment to get on the StepMill and get calf pains after only ten minutes.


Have you ever had your doctor check your potassium level? Had the same problem, a naturopath suggested eating bananas every week. The pain subsided, but lately I've been trying to climb trees and have some weird obsession with scratching my butt.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

I clock 5-8 miles a day overseeing house construction, I do get my hands dirty from time to time, that's about it for me.


----------



## ilmostrog

Monday’s and Wednesday’s I meet up with a group of guys at 05:30 for a bootcamp style workout. Great bunch of guys, push-ups, burpees, bear crawls some light jogging. 45 minutes. Tuesday Thursday and Friday I do a five mile “ruck” with a backpack with a 35lb weight in it. Been doing this now for a few months and at 52 I feel better than I have in years despite two bad knees and all the typical nonsense that comes with being 52


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist

The Resister said:


> Have you ever had your doctor check your potassium level?


Being a hypochondriac, my doctor has checked every orifice in my body--several times.

Yes, my wife keeps the house stocked with bananas...


----------



## hawgrider

To build and maintain my core I religiously keep up with my 12 oz curls.


----------



## The Resister

The Tourist said:


> Being a hypochondriac, my doctor has checked every orifice in my body--several times.
> 
> Yes, my wife keeps the house stocked with bananas...


The only other thing that might benefit you is the life screening deal.

Health Screenings | Preventive Health Screening Tests

It's $150 and I know a couple of people that did benefit from it. The fact that those tests caught some conditions (missed by the doctors) on a couple of people I know are the only reason I am recommending them.


----------



## AquaHull

I quit drinking beer, quit Januvia and Metformin and sugar is cool. I walk a lot , most times with a bug out MOLLE Ruck, or a PC .


----------



## 590a1

Im 40 yrs old and the fittest I've ever been! I gotta figure out how to get bulked and toned. Im thinking creatine after work out.

Sent from my RCT6303W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie

The Resister said:


> Have you ever had your doctor check your potassium level? Had the same problem, a naturopath suggested eating bananas every week. The pain subsided, but lately I've been trying to climb trees and have some weird obsession with scratching my butt.


_In short, aim to consume 3,500-4,700 mg of this mineral per day from foods. People who need more potassium should aim towards the higher end. Summary: A healthy adult should aim to consume 3,500-4,700 mg of potassium daily from foods. Certain groups of people should aim to consume at least 4,700 mg per day.Jul 11, 2017
How Much Potassium Do You Need Per Day? - Healthline
https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/how-much-potassium-per-day
_
Very few people get enough.

beet tops 1300mg
potato 1000mg
avocado 975mg
lima beans 975mg
salmon 839mg
spinach 839mg
squash 801mg
brussel sprouts 504mg
bananas 422mg


----------



## Steve40th

I had blood work done and the doctor immediately gave me Vitamin D3. He said my level was very very low. It helped allot to get me back up to normal energy levels.
A person on another forum had same issue, but thought it was his due to chemo therapy, as he was completed and we all know how chemotears ya down. After tons of tests etc, they finally looked at his Vitamin D level and it was virtually zero. He was up at 7, down by ten, up at 3 down to sleep by 7/8. Could not get energy levels up. D3 helped allot he states.


----------



## Annie

Steve40th said:


> I had blood work done and the doctor immediately gave me Vitamin D3. He said my level was very very low. It helped allot to get me back up to normal energy levels.
> A person on another forum had same issue, but thought it was his due to chemo therapy, as he was completed and we all know how chemotears ya down. After tons of tests etc, they finally looked at his Vitamin D level and it was virtually zero. He was up at 7, down by ten, up at 3 down to sleep by 7/8. Could not get energy levels up. D3 helped allot he states.


I take D3 with K2.


----------



## Steve40th

Annie said:


> I take D3 with K2.


How much K2 and what brand


----------



## Annie

@Steve40th I get mine here.


----------



## phrogman

I'm 41 and I lift weights 3-4 times a week depending what program I'm on and I run 2-3 times a week also. I use to run a bit more but I have had hip problems the last few years. I also have a bad shoulder, knee and some back pains. I have considered limiting my strength training to body weight exercises but I'm too stubborn. I take fish oil and multi vitamins. Now that it is warmer I might start swimming some days opposed to running all the time. My diet is not the best but I don't have any energy problems. I find that a spoon full of honey prior to my exercise helps keep those energy levels up during my workouts.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SGT E

I'm an old Vet...Right at 60 here....Drinking as much as possible and having a hell of a lot of fun hoping I wont be around come SHTF. That's my "FITNESS GOALS" ! I got a space in a Veterans Cemetery with a cool white cross with my name and accomplishments on it!


----------



## StratMaster

Today in my 60th summer it is 97 degrees. Took my bike via the river paths to the city next door, 30 miles round trip. I'm really starting to feel those years... and the mileage.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

I'm 35. I'm out of shape especially considering where I've been in the past and I have way to big of a spare tire around my belly. Recently I've had a come to Jesus moment with my doctor and I'm making some changes. Im trying to lay off the sweet stuff and eat more greens, lay off the soda and drink more water/tea. I'm also walking at least 30 minutes per day 5 days per week.


----------



## TG

Since we’re mentioning age... I’m 42, 5’8”.. 
Recently started doing more strength training, just choosing much heavier weights with shorter amount of repetitions (example: heaviest you can lift, 3 sets of 5, hitting all major muscles). After only 3 months, this way of lifting has really reshaped my body, I have longer leaner muscles, I feel very strong, it’s amazing. Still look very fem, which I love.

Don’t waste your time doing more than 30 min of cardio, always go hardest or there’s no point and lift weights 

PS My English is a bit rusty lately.


----------



## Annie

TG said:


> Since we're mentioning age... I'm 42, 5'8"..
> Recently started doing more strength training, just choosing much heavier weights with shorter amount of repetitions (example: heaviest you can lift, 3 sets of 5, hitting all major muscles). After only 3 months, this way of lifting has really reshaped my body, I have longer leaner muscles, I feel very strong, it's amazing. Still look very fem, which I love.
> 
> Don't waste your time doing more than 30 min of cardio, always go hardest or there's no point and lift weights
> 
> PS My English is a bit rusty lately.


No way, your English isn't rusty! Good to "see" you back!!!



> Don't waste your time doing more than 30 min of cardio, always go hardest or there's no point and lift weights


Really? Why only 30 mins? I do an hour cardio in the pool- M-F. Moderate intensity. More in summer when I can go outdoors...I love the water. Circut room 20-30 mins M-F.


----------



## TG

Annie said:


> No way, your English isn't rusty! Good to "see" you back!!!
> 
> Thank you, great to see you too
> 
> Really? Why only 30 mins? I do an hour cardio in the pool- M-F. Moderate intensity. More in summer when I can go outdoors...I love the water. Circut room 20-30 mins M-F.


Swimming is also strength training, I meant being trapped on a treadmill or a similar contraption.


----------



## Gigio

I've been going to the gym since i was 15..so not much because im 19 hehe. I think im almost 6f but im not sure because im from a place where we use metters like normal humans and weigh 240 pounds. Its been 2 years since I started powerlifting. Not really usefull on a SHTF scenaryo honestly. I can lift double my bodyweight and same with squats but not much use. I think i can carry people easily but not too far..lack the cardio.
But well if i ever need to lift some heavy stuff to survive, i'll thank powerlifting and the back problems that its most likely going to generate me


----------



## The Tourist

The Resister said:


> Have you ever had your doctor check your potassium level? Had the same problem, a naturopath suggested eating bananas every week.


Yeah, I'm a hypochondriac so my doctor sees me a lot. He says my numbers are good. If bananas can't hurt, I'll try them.


----------



## tonybluegoat

2-3 sessions a week at Crossfit, 5 mile run at least twice a month. I used to do a 5 mile hike 2-3 times a week. But the Crossfit is better for my core and it builds mental toughness. I'm 49. The main thing is not getting fat. Exercise can't compensate for 3,000 calories a day of fat and sugar. So I try to eat my preps as often as possible. Beans and rice, oatmeal, cans of veg or fruit. I don't prep meat so whenever possible I don't eat meat. Don't drink, Don't smoke. Doing nothing is easy... It turns out doing SOMETHING isn't really all that much harder. It just requires getting up and walking outside.


----------



## tonybluegoat

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I'm 35. I'm out of shape especially considering where I've been in the past and I have way to big of a spare tire around my belly. Recently I've had a come to Jesus moment with my doctor and I'm making some changes. Im trying to lay off the sweet stuff and eat more greens, lay off the soda and drink more water/tea. I'm also walking at least 30 minutes per day 5 days per week.


All of that is great! Sugar begets hunger which begets more sugar. If you drink water and eat as close as you can get to a whole grain (no white stuff) diet you'll be amazed at how unhungry you are. I used to be a sugar addict.... I literally ate ribeye steaks dipped in Sweet Chili Sauce with a Snickers bar for dessert... no veg... maybe potatoes (also sugar). Breakfast at McDonalds, etc. After a couple weeks off the garbage I felt 100% better, no bloat, no sluggishness. I don't think sugar is the devil or people have to be vegans... I eat meat sometimes, probably 3-5 times a week. That's 3-5 meals out of 21. I haven't had a steak since February. I am still addicted to Dairy Queen chocolate dipped ice cream cones. I have 3 of those a week.

Just doing that you'll lose a pound a week. It took years to put on, don't worry if it takes many months (or a year or two) to take off. I've adopted my wife's motto - Nothing tastes as good as being skinny feels. Good luck.


----------



## tonybluegoat

StratMaster said:


> Today in my 60th summer it is 97 degrees. Took my bike via the river paths to the city next door, 30 miles round trip. I'm really starting to feel those years... and the mileage.


Riding 30 miles is no joke.


----------



## tonybluegoat

Steve40th said:


> I had blood work done and the doctor immediately gave me Vitamin D3. He said my level was very very low. It helped allot to get me back up to normal energy levels.
> A person on another forum had same issue, but thought it was his due to chemo therapy, as he was completed and we all know how chemotears ya down. After tons of tests etc, they finally looked at his Vitamin D level and it was virtually zero. He was up at 7, down by ten, up at 3 down to sleep by 7/8. Could not get energy levels up. D3 helped allot he states.


D3 every day (4000 - 10,000 mg), B12 once a week (it stores in your liver, I think, so you only need it once a week) Fish oil pills every day. Those are all important, I think. The rest who knows. But those really help with energy and general health in my opinion.


----------



## StratMaster

tonybluegoat said:


> Riding 30 miles is no joke.


It's starting to be LOL I feel every mile now.


----------



## Yavanna

Does someone makes the Crossfit thing? There it is a crossfit gym near my house ( I refuse to drive downtown for a gym), and I was considering signing up... When I lived in the countryside I used to do way more physical labor, but now I live on the city and besides gardening, I pretty much sit all day and get fat. Not good. 
So maybe this year I will hit the gym and try the crossfit thing. It is suposed to give you a overall better physical condition. What are your thougts on it?


----------



## bigwheel

suzuki2011 said:


> just wondering if anyone has a work out routine as part of their preps.
> i do not at the moment but im joining my local gym this week to loose weight and build up endurance and muscle. by biggest problem right now is if shtf i would be screwed as i am over weight and very out of shape.
> 
> so yeah what kind of work out routines does everyone do?


I take the Shitzu for a walk in nice weather.


----------



## WhatTheHeck

Train for the USMC PT test.
Pass it with a first class score, not adjusted for age.

I am closer to fifty than I am thirty.


----------



## Arctic Fox

I'm turning 47 this year, and I'm slowly getting back to shape. Walking at least 30 mins a day, sometimes over an hour. Weekends can be either much more (hiking) or nothing, depending on schedule. Doing 100 pushups plus some kettlebell and dumbbell excercises three days a week.


----------



## Steve40th

Planks n push ups


----------



## bigwheel

Yavanna said:


> Does someone makes the Crossfit thing? There it is a crossfit gym near my house ( I refuse to drive downtown for a gym), and I was considering signing up... When I lived in the countryside I used to do way more physical labor, but now I live on the city and besides gardening, I pretty much sit all day and get fat. Not good.
> So maybe this year I will hit the gym and try the crossfit thing. It is suposed to give you a overall better physical condition. What are your thougts on it?


Our oldest boy does cross fit. Hes in good shape. Best of fortunes if you want to get involved with it.


----------



## jimb1972

Mostly cardio 4-5 times a week with some weight lifting for the past few months.


----------



## Smitty901

Well for one thing the older I get the longer rang rifles I get. The tend to be heavier so I work you carry them just a bit farther. I still do basic Army PT worked for half a life time why change now.


----------



## jimb1972

Smitty901 said:


> Well for one thing the older I get the longer rang rifles I get. The tend to be heavier so I work you carry them just a bit farther. I still do basic Army PT worked for half a life time why change now.


I still do push ups and sit ups, but if you see me running the shit may be poised in the vicinity of the fan, or already flying. I am curious about supplements, what people are taking, and what the results have been.


----------



## The Tourist

I went to the gym this morning, icy roads and all. I hate to miss.


----------



## Hemi45

The last two months of 2018 had me in a cast, then boot. It was the holidays. I ate accordingly and put on #10 when I needed to lose #20. Sad but true. However, I started a 30 day challenge of 100 push-up's a day on Feb 1st. Sure it takes me multiple sets to hit the goal but I can and I'm getting better one week into it. As soon as my Achilles can handle it, I'm going to start rucking. I turn 50 this summer and hate to admit that I'm feeling it. I cannot change the number but I can change how it feels!


----------



## Smitty901

jimb1972 said:


> I still do push ups and sit ups, but if you see me running the shit may be poised in the vicinity of the fan, or already flying. I am curious about supplements, what people are taking, and what the results have been.


 I use no supplements at this time. I have always been opposed to taking pills , magic powders ect. The only enhancing drug I use is coffee.
Doc wanted my on one aspirin a day 13 years ago as insurance. I had no signs of heart issues so I passed on that idea. This years VA physical should be interesting after last years false cancer report.


----------

